# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  New CRS tank parameters

## Fujisasuke

Hi guys,

Need advice on my tank parameters, is it ready to keep CRS?

GH: 4
KH: 1
TDS: 90
PH: 6.4

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Jianyuan

What about your ammonia , nitrate , nitrite and temperature readings?

----------


## Fujisasuke

Sorry didnt get the test kit for those as i am using used media from my other tanks, and i have put in 2 tetras to help cycle the tank for around 1 week now.

Temp: 25 degrees.

----------


## Fujisasuke

Found the info on the ideal parameters for crs seems similar to mine. Looks like good to go?

----------


## Jianyuan

Your tank has only been cycling for a week, its better to cycle for a longer period of time.

What substrate are you using?

What sort of filteration?

----------


## mukyo

Of you wait 2 more weeks better bro.
I did with 1week cycle old water also still have commando shrimp died a few in first 2wks.
So up to you. Just dont try anything expensive

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

[QUOTE=mukyo;711501]Of you wait 2 more weeks better bro.
I did with 1week cycle old water also still have commando shrimp died a few in first 2wks.
So up to you. Just dont try anything expensive


Thanks for the kind advice mukyo, i just added two sakura shrimps to test the tank. Will see how it goes before adding crs.

----------


## limweihaoken225

Hi bro what substrate are you using? if you are using ADA then is better to cycle your tank longer.

----------


## newlife

Buffer tds about 120-150
Cycle a week seems too less...
What soil you used ?

----------


## cheetf

There is no need to raise the TDS until you decide to put the shrimps in. If you do a water change then you will have to adjust again. No point wasting money.




> Buffer tds about 120-150


Curious, what TDS are your tanks at ah?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi guys,
> 
> Need advice on my tank parameters, is it ready to keep CRS?
> 
> GH: 4
> KH: 1
> TDS: 90
> PH: 6.4
> 
> Thanks!


 There is no harm in cycling the tank longer... i would advise at least a 3 weeks cycle with good bacteria dosing to tank... some shrimp hobbyist even cycle up to 2 months or 3 months just to make sure tank is matured and well cycled...

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Buffer tds about 120-150
> Cycle a week seems too less...
> What soil you used ?


Bro i am using mosura mixed Benibachi soil, 50/50.

So far the 2 sakuras I added are doing fine, will observe further.
Here's a photo of my tank, sorry for the messy background hehe.

----------


## rascal

Benibachi and mosura soil are products that have "short cycling time" so i think if you set up properly i think its okie :Smile:  but i strongly recommend around 3-5 week cycling time. goodluck bro!!!

By the way from our picture, your flow of water is towards the center. If one of your filter have stronger flow rate, in my opinion its not that good. but i might be wrong. Well goodluck :Smile:

----------


## rascal

Benibachi and mosura soil are products that have "short cycling time" so i think if you set up properly i think its okie :Smile:  but i strongly recommend around 3-5 week cycling time. goodluck bro!!!

By the way from our picture, your flow of water is towards the center. If one of your filter have stronger flow rate, in my opinion its not that good. but i might be wrong. Well goodluck :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Benibachi and mosura soil are products that have "short cycling time" so i think if you set up properly i think its okie but i strongly recommend around 3-5 week cycling time. goodluck bro!!!
> 
> By the way from our picture, your flow of water is towards the center. If one of your filter have stronger flow rate, in my opinion its not that good. but i might be wrong. Well goodluck


Hi bro thanks for the comments. I have two filters, one output is towards to right on the inside and the other is on the outside blowing from right to left.
The purpose I position this way is to ensure there is no 'deadspots' in the tank.

So I am puzzled as to why this is a bad idea for a crs tank, Can you further elaborate on why this is not good?

----------


## mukyo

Keep updating bro. Curious how the moss wall doing. I failed the first time. 

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Keep updating bro. Curious how the moss wall doing. I failed the first time. 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
> Thank you


Sure thing bro, just curious what moss/ lighting did you use for your setup?
I am using only led lights for mine, up Z series brand.

----------


## mukyo

Not sure bout light.
But moss is those flat carpet java moss. From lfs.
Not loose.
I spread abit only form original shape, and remove abit those brown one at botom side.
Grow too slow and i think eventually more brown than green so i dump all. Smelly.

Whats yours?



-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

My wall is using Christmas moss, floor is a mix of Christmas, mini Christmas and us fissidens. Did you inject co2 and what's the duration that your lights are on?

----------


## mukyo

> My wall is using Christmas moss, floor is a mix of Christmas, mini Christmas and us fissidens. Did you inject co2 and what's the duration that your lights are on?


Nope never had co2.
12hrs lights. Led 2ft and uvb compact fluor.

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

Wow that's long 12 hrs of light, I only on 9 hrs cos afraid of algae bloom haha

----------


## rascal

> Hi bro thanks for the comments. I have two filters, one output is towards to right on the inside and the other is on the outside blowing from right to left.
> The purpose I position this way is to ensure there is no 'deadspots' in the tank.
> 
> So I am puzzled as to why this is a bad idea for a crs tank, Can you further elaborate on why this is not good?


Hmm i think its ok :Smile:  just cycle it longer :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Hmm i think its ok just cycle it longer


Okay, thanks. So far added 5 fire reds to test, so far so good after one week cycle.

----------


## newlife

> There is no need to raise the TDS until you decide to put the shrimps in. If you do a water change then you will have to adjust again. No point wasting money.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, what TDS are your tanks at ah?


CRS at about 155
Kk at about 175

----------


## Fujisasuke

Found a few of these growing out of my Christmas moss, anyone knows what is it? They grow very long and fast.

----------


## mukyo

Looked nice. Why unplug? I also got something like your case. Like small leftovers hc or something, floated by cory kicking

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank...

----------


## Fujisasuke

Oh, cause they are growing out of my moss wall and looked really ugly haha. 
Thought they were some weed haha. 

Anyways here are some updates of my tank. Added a few stuffs..



Star moss on lavarock


Mini Xmas moss

----------


## mukyo

Oh. Moss wall ya darn ugly lol.
If carpet still acceptable.
What is your mesh hole size?
I think my one is smaller might be why mine died

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Fujisasuke

Moss wall only starting to creep out but very slowly, my mesh bought from c328

----------


## Mystikboy

Star moss is a terrestrial moss, unfortunately. It won't last long in the tank

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Star moss is a terrestrial moss, unfortunately. It won't last long in the tank


Oh darn, guess I will have to hang it on top of my tank and grow it emerse then?

----------


## Fujisasuke

Hello guys, been about 2 weeks since i last posted so would like to post some updates.

added a few stuffs, plants seems to be growing well.




Xmas Moss wall coming out nicely.


Cheers and wish you guys a happy cny in advance!

Happy shrimping!  :Smug:

----------


## Fujisasuke

Guys, i need urgent advice.
i am currently having issues with my PH recently. I am not sure why the ph slowly raising, it is now stabilised at around ph 7-7.1.

The soil i am using are Mosura and Benibanchi mix, both are almost brand new used only for about only 1 month.

Any reason what could be causing this? I have to use co2 injection to maintain my ph at a considerable level for my CRS.

----------


## Shrimpicity

Something similar to what i encountered 2 months ago. Found root cause was mosura soil that had lost its buffering capablity. Used only for 5 months. I did an experiment to find out root cause as i add in some additional things prior to ph shooting up to 7.4 and never suspect soil as root cause. 

For your case, soil very new, may or may not be soil. Do you add rocks with high calcium content as most shrimp soil will try to bring down ph but rocks may be buffering the ph. Thus resulting high ph.

During my recent tank reset, I noticed ph swing as well. Went up to 6.9 and then went down to 6.1 after i introduced more shrimp. Read from internet that increasing ammonia can have impact on ph.

Dangerous to increase co2 just to bring down ph as crs may not be able to take it. Use peat if need to but can only bring down a bit based on personal expeience.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Something similar to what i encountered 2 months ago. Found root cause was mosura soil that had lost its buffering capablity. Used only for 5 months. I did an experiment to find out root cause as i add in some additional things prior to ph shooting up to 7.4 and never suspect soil as root cause. 
> 
> For your case, soil very new, may or may not be soil. Do you add rocks with high calcium content as most shrimp soil will try to bring down ph but rocks may be buffering the ph. Thus resulting high ph.
> 
> During my recent tank reset, I noticed ph swing as well. Went up to 6.9 and then went down to 6.1 after i introduced more shrimp. Read from internet that increasing ammonia can have impact on ph.
> 
> Dangerous to increase co2 just to bring down ph as crs may not be able to take it. Use peat if need to but can only bring down a bit based on personal expeience.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hi thanks for the reply, the only rocks i add is one piece of borneowild mineral rock and a piece of cholla wood. Will take some picture of my current setup later.

----------


## Fujisasuke

Here are some photos..







As you can see from the photos, it is quite a heavily planted tank with mostly mosses. residents are only a few yamatos and SS CRS.

Do i really need to change my soil?!

----------


## Shrimpicity

Your soil is thick . 4'' ? Plus quite new as you mentioned 1 month old. So should be the least possible. How about your filter media? I personally experiened filter that will raise ph significantly. How i find out? Soak a sample of each filter medias in a known ph prefer in the low range. You will be amased by the result. Your benebachi ball can also raise ph. But not much impact. Did similar test also

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Fujisasuke

My soil is about 8 inch. Filter media using mostly bio home and bh+ with prefilter wool. 

I think i overfiltered my water, im using 1 ehiem pro 2 2222 with a ehiem aquacompact 60. Could this be the reason, overfiltration?

Currently ph has stabilitised at 6.5, whats the ideal ph i should be aiming for breeding?

----------


## alvinchan80

> My soil is about 8 inch. Filter media using mostly bio home and bh+ with prefilter wool. 
> 
> I think i overfiltered my water, im using 1 ehiem pro 2 2222 with a ehiem aquacompact 60. Could this be the reason, overfiltration?
> 
> Currently ph has stabilitised at 6.5, whats the ideal ph i should be aiming for breeding?


Don't use biohome or biohome plus... They push up PH...

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Don't use biohome or biohome plus... They push up PH...


Oh dear i didnt know that, what bio media would you recommend to use then? thought it's safe since i know alot of people are using it and from the polls seems to be the safest bet.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Oh dear i didnt know that, what bio media would you recommend to use then? thought it's safe since i know alot of people are using it and from the polls seems to be the safest bet.


Firstly, if you are going to change media means you need to build bacteria again.. So plan well..

I would advise on EHEIM Substrate Pro or Powerhouse Monoball or Soft media...

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Firstly, if you are going to change media means you need to build bacteria again.. So plan well..
> 
> I would advise on EHEIM Substrate Pro or Powerhouse Monoball or Soft media...


Thanks for the recommendation, think i will try substrate pro then. Ph media abit too ex to use in huge volume, funny thing is that i am already using a small ph filter with soft media which doesnt seem to be bringing down the ph.. 

I will slowly change the media one filter at a time since im using two filters should be fine.
Cheers

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Firstly, if you are going to change media means you need to build bacteria again.. So plan well..
> 
> I would advise on EHEIM Substrate Pro or Powerhouse Monoball or Soft media...


Thanks for the recommendation, think i will try substrate pro then. Ph media abit too ex to use in huge volume, funny thing is that i am already using a small ph filter with soft media which doesnt seem to be bringing down the ph.. 

I will slowly change the media one filter at a time since im using two filters should be fine.
Cheers

----------


## bai

With your biohome or biohome plus in your canister PH will push high and your small amount of PH media won't do much help.

As for Mosura soil currently my tank with full mosura soil is holding PH of 6.1-6.3 soil already 1.5 years.

----------


## Fujisasuke

> With your biohome or biohome plus in your canister PH will push high and your small amount of PH media won't do much help.
> 
> As for Mosura soil currently my tank with full mosura soil is holding PH of 6.1-6.3 soil already 1.5 years.


Hi bro bai, i seriously did not know bio home will effect ph by so much. will change my media and see how it goes, hopefully it will fix my problem.
thanks!

----------


## bai

> Hi bro bai, i seriously did not know bio home will effect ph by so much. will change my media and see how it goes, hopefully it will fix my problem.
> thanks!


This is what my friend who used bio home told me. I myself only using Ehiem sub pro or Mr Aqua CR only.

----------


## Fujisasuke

> This is what my friend who used bio home told me. I myself only using Ehiem sub pro or Mr Aqua CR only.


thanks, i am just really baffled how it can effect ph if it is just made of SINTERED GLASS which should be inert in nature. Considering the premium price it commands, it really should not be effecting water parameters imho.

----------


## Fujisasuke

Just a quick update, my crs seems to be doing fine now. Haven't change the media yet, will see how things goes before making any changes.

----------

